# Another Reason to Love Soda



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And no matter what they say, I still like Mountain Dew

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/nati...ntain-dew-can-dissolve-mouse-carcasses/46868/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

if it does that to a mouse, what's it doing to your digestive system?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^You already know the answer to that one The pH of your stomach acid (1.5 to 3.3) is about the same or lower than that of sodas. Mountain Dew has a pH around 3.3, Coke and Pepsi in the neighborhood of 2.5. Beer, for those who are interested, has a pH ranging from around 3.3 to 5.5, depending on type of beer and whether it's been fermented, which suggests a mouse may take longer to dissolve in beer.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I swear: Mountain Dew has crack in it. I'm down to one every month or so. The pain and pleasure of the carbonation is its only drawback. I prefer to open mine and let it "breathe" for a while to de-carbonate a bit... LOL.

That is the most inconceivable report I have ever seen. Why would he DRINK A MOUSE, even if this is a true story?? "Mmmmm...what's this? Oooo..must be CHUNKY Mountain Dew!" (slurp)". LOL> Ewww.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

gross


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

All I know is I will be watching for this to be on mythbusters. I want to see them dissolve a mouse. That would be intriguing and entertaining. might have to write them and suggest that one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe someone could do a little experiment and put some raw hamburger in Mountain Dew and see how long it takes to turn into a protein and fat slurry


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I see a new product, Mousey Dew!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> I see a new product, Mousey Dew!


Now with EXTRA protein!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't want to know what is in what I eat or drink. That's why I had a hot dog for supper tonight.


----------

